# Got health problems? (Im not selling here)



## Kiwi Will (Dec 25, 2008)

I have just finished reading a book a friend suggest I read. It changed his life. The book was refered to him by a pretty fit and able 90 year old chap who rang him late one evening and told him of it. The old chap said he has changed his life! 
The book doesn't sell anything but gives knowledge of the health system as well as basic dietary problems most of us have (without knowing it.)
Its THE CHINA STUDY by T.Colin Campbell PhD.
The book was published in 2004 & the blerb says that it's "_the most comprehensive study of nutrition ever conducted"_ 
If there is one book I will recommend to friends and family, it's this one.
Many of us have learnt about the fiat money system and Fractional Reserve Banking, and the pain that all that has created to folks all around the Western world in particular, but this will knock your socks off with equal concern.
Maybe Im a bit slow to getting to this point (Im in my 50's, not over weight and reasonably fit) but it has information that will assist most of us (if not 99.9% of us)
I got this copy out of the public library but will be buying it to help hammer home some facts to my kids. Dad aint gonna be popular again(!!!!) with his 'wacko' type views on this subject also. 

Have a good one. 
_I promise you wont regret taking the time to read this_.


----------

